# Click this, or else you're weird!



## Max (Aug 14, 2014)

Hi, do I seem more like an ISTP or ESTP? Half the people say ISTP and the other half say ESTP. Help!


----------



## Sybow (Feb 1, 2016)

Ambivert STP, problem solved :tongue:


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding (Mar 16, 2015)

Neither.

And the click bait thread created such a dilemma. On the one hand I know I'm weird, and I want to click, but if I click then I'm not weird???


----------



## Anunnaki Spirit (Mar 23, 2018)

Flip a coin or spin a bottle lol.


----------



## Max (Aug 14, 2014)

BenevolentBitterBleeding said:


> Neither.
> 
> And the click bait thread created such a dilemma. On the one hand I know I'm weird, and I want to click, but if I click then I'm not weird???


Why do you say neither?

Glad you clicked it.


----------



## Max (Aug 14, 2014)

Sybow said:


> Ambivert STP, problem solved :tongue:


Do ASTPs [and to gethe crappy joke, ASSTP out of the way now] actually exist? Doesn't that mess with function theory?


----------



## Max (Aug 14, 2014)

Anunnaki Spirit said:


> Flip a coin or spin a bottle lol.


Like that will work.


----------



## Max (Aug 14, 2014)




----------



## lokasenna (Apr 7, 2019)

You come across as extroverted to me.


----------



## Max (Aug 14, 2014)

lokasenna said:


> You come across as extroverted to me.


Why?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lokasenna (Apr 7, 2019)

Max said:


> Why?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Vibe, overall level of enthusiasm, typing/conversation style, avatar and signature. I'm sure people who know you better can give a more satisfying explanation for their opinions. I'm going by vibe here.


----------



## Max (Aug 14, 2014)

lokasenna said:


> Vibe, overall level of enthusiasm, typing/conversation style, avatar and signature. I'm sure people who know you better can give a more satisfying explanation for their opinions. I'm going by vibe here.


Oh I thought it was functional as well as energy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Max (Aug 14, 2014)

Come on, someone ask me some questions.


----------

